# Please Help The Wolves!!!!



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

its the last stand for the Wolves of Greater yellowstone & the Northern Rockies not even pregnant females or newborn pups will be spared please sign the petition they need 30,000 signatures www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/212960066


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

done i sign all of these things, think they should have open season on the hunters


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Signed!.....


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought Obama had stopped this. It was one of the first things he did wasn't it? If not, why not???


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Signed it as well - can't believe how cruel we are as a species.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Done!!

Mick


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

signed again i think i did it on care 2


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

signed i cant believe they want to kill them :-(


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

signed... i thought obama was better!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

why are they doing this??


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Signed :mad2: sickos


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Guinevere13 said:


> I thought Obama had stopped this. It was one of the first things he did wasn't it? If not, why not???


Obama administration did freeze Bush's last minute removal of ESA protection for the Gray Wolf but it now seems Interior Secratary Ken Salzar has given the green light to kick them of the Endangered Species list.

The mass killing could start in a few weeks


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> why are they doing this??


i suppose because Wolves are still hated & demonised by many people


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i suppose because Wolves are still hated & demonised by many people


I can never understand that but I see it all the time with Maya and she's only a malamute. I have people tell me all the time how vicious wolves are etc and I see many people move away from Maya 'cause of her wolf looks 

They are just misunderstood, such beautiful animals don't deserve to be treated like they do.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Signed.

Hope they come to their senses soon and let them stay on it.

*Heidi*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Signed

this sort of treatment of animals drives me mad:mad2::mad2:


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

bumped for more people to sign it please


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

carol said:


> bumped for more people to sign it please


thankyou so much Carol can everyone else Bump it pleeze


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

have signed it and posted it on some other forums i go on


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> have signed it and posted it on some other forums i go on


thats great Rach ive done the same, please sign it everyone its the last chance for the Wolves


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

signed it


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I'm Gonna sticky this thread for a few weeks girls, Its complete madness to let this happen .. lets see if we cant help the wolves out a bit huh?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> I'm Gonna sticky this thread for a few weeks girls, Its complete madness to let this happen .. lets see if we cant help the wolves out a bit huh?


OMG i could kiss you!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Well ok then, but no tongues!!! LOL


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Well ok then, but no tongues!!! LOL


:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::thumbup: xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

ALL signed xxx


----------



## Lazy Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

Signed. And, lazy though I am, forwarded that to my friends to sign.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Have signed and passed this petition on.


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

done and signed - hope it helps


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Signed, I can't believe they are doing this to be honest.


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Signed 

Can you believe in the way some of these wolves are shot is by fat selfish hunters to lazy to walk the ground they chase them with a helicopter and shoot them from the air and then just leave them there :mad2::mad2:

What is the reasoning behind that


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I Have Signed Today


----------



## Victorio (Feb 18, 2009)

done and dusted. Lets pray they listen!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Unfortunatly on 1st april, Interior Secretary Salazer finalized Wolf delisting & eliminated Endangered Species Act protection for the Wolf, this decision effectively hands Idaho & Montana a loaded gun to kill hundreds of Wolves, reducing the population to a level that is too small to survive.

please keep passing the petition on, 12 conservation groups are now fighting to reinstate ESA protection through the courts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't believe what I'm reading. Killing such a beautiful animal out of fear and ignorance.  makes me realise why I love animals so much more than people... 

Signed... also e-mailed the link to all my friends, and put it onto Facebook and Myspace so people will hopefully sign it there too.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading. Killing such a beautiful animal out of fear and ignorance.  makes me realise why I love animals so much more than people...
> 
> Signed... also e-mailed the link to all my friends, and put it onto Facebook and Myspace so people will hopefully sign it there too.


thanks for passing it around xx, its the cattle ranchers & hunters who want them gone they are a very powerful lobby in America:mad5: infact Salazer himself is a rancher & a hunter! so hes hardly bias!


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Have signed!


----------



## Sabre (Feb 18, 2009)

Been on and signed


----------



## Lazy Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

Well most of us have signed. Doesn`t help, does it? Only I have a question to ask: will there be an open season for two-legged predators? No pack of wolves could slaughter as many beings as a single human. Not to mention the fact that wolves kill for food and humans for sport, as often as not...


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Just signed and pass on link to all friends an customers.
Ashley


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Just signed and pass on link to all friends an customers.
> Ashley


thankyou so much! xx


----------



## rozie26 (Apr 15, 2009)

signed,
i hope they get all the signatures they need!!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

The last I had heard only wolves that are going after livestock are to be hunted. They had to also make sure that farmers cattle were safe and sheep. In Montana there is a very large area that is protected for all wildlife. So I really hope that this is only for the farmers to protect their herds and not an open season. I go to Montana quite alot in fact this weekend so I will see what I can find out and let you know what the cencus is down there. It seems to me it was only a few years ago that they repopulated this area with wolves? So I find it rather confusing????Jill


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> The last I had heard only wolves that are going after livestock are to be hunted. They had to also make sure that farmers cattle were safe and sheep. In Montana there is a very large area that is protected for all wildlife. So I really hope that this is only for the farmers to protect their herds and not an open season. I go to Montana quite alot in fact this weekend so I will see what I can find out and let you know what the cencus is down there. It seems to me it was only a few years ago that they repopulated this area with wolves? So I find it rather confusing????Jill


i'm afraid from May 4th it will be open season
Wolves throughout Montana,Idaho,Utah.Oregon & Washington will no longer recieve any protection under the ESA,

Montana & Idaho have refused to make enforcible commitments to maintain viable wolf populations, its thought that 2 out of 3 Wolves will be slaughtered leaving populations so sparse that genetic diversity cant be maintained.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Really! Well that just crappy. While I'm there this weekend I'll do some checking, I'm friends with a few white collars and a few red necks I'll see what the different responses to this are and the so called reasoning. I know we have way too many coyotes in our area but until they start going for the domestic critters we leave em be. ...Jill


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Really! Well that just crappy. While I'm there this weekend I'll do some checking, I'm friends with a few white collars and a few red necks I'll see what the different responses to this are and the so called reasoning. I know we have way too many coyotes in our area but until they start going for the domestic critters we leave em be. ...Jill


that would be really interesting to hear what the actual reaction is from the people in that area, i've spoken to a few on the internet & some view them as vermin, the Wolves have done a great job in Yellowstone park, reducing Coyote numbers they have brought about a balance, as coyote numbers have gone down the rare red foxes numbers are increasing.

if people could learn to live with them there probably wouldnt be a coyote problem. xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

The coyotes concern me cause they are sneeky critters they send 1 out to encourage your dog into the bush where the others are a waiting. I just don't walk mine off leash near the bush areas that coyotes are known to be in and people that do are stupid, the coyotes are only doing the natural thing, now if they jump into my yard my reaction would be different, but haven't had that problem. Touch wood, at night I always give a quick check just to be safe as we have lots in this area...Jill


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> The coyotes concern me cause they are sneeky critters they send 1 out to encourage your dog into the bush where the others are a waiting. I just don't walk mine off leash near the bush areas that coyotes are known to be in and people that do are stupid, the coyotes are only doing the natural thing, now if they jump into my yard my reaction would be different, but haven't had that problem. Touch wood, at night I always give a quick check just to be safe as we have lots in this area...Jill


you need more Wolves Jill, they'll kill em for you! lol


----------



## youve got mail (Apr 29, 2009)

signed it shocking


----------



## mbb (May 3, 2009)

signed x x


----------



## RNCSOFT.COM (May 9, 2009)

done i sign all of these things, think they should have open season on the hunters


----------



## neilmunch (May 8, 2009)

just signed for me and my wife thanks for the thread.

Pets


----------



## littlelugs (May 20, 2009)

have added my details!! done


----------



## meganE145 (Jun 2, 2009)

i signed, i thought president obama was going to be a good choice


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd sign but my internet is being stupid, i promise I'll sign tonight, i ADORE wolves! they're beautiful animals.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks to everybody who has signed x

this is the latest news....on 2nd june conservation groups filed their challenge to the removal of ESA protection for the Gray Wolf. They will once again be represented by Earthjustice who successfuly sued in july 2008 to get protection reinstated.

NRDC: Press Release - Wolf Fight Heads Back to Court


----------



## SuzannePetPhotographer (Jun 9, 2009)

I have signed.


----------



## philip11 (Jun 10, 2009)

oh! i have done signing! we must save the wolves and protect them. i'm gonna tell all of my friends about them and also i will ask them to tell all their other friends to sign here too. please do the same.


----------



## holly-baby (Jun 18, 2009)

Done, and sent it to all my contacts.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my OH has just received this fantastic news, im just praying its the same outcome for the Wolves of Greater yellowstone & the Northern Rockies which is currently being fought through the courts....


Dear RICHARD,


Victory for Great Lakes wolves!


We're starting this week with very good breaking news: This morning we won a tremendous victory saving wolves in the Great Lakes.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service has signed a legal settlement putting wolves in Minnesota, Michigan, and Wisconsin back on the endangered species list.

Without federal protection, the door was open to wolves being slaughtered at the hands of state agencies, livestock owners, and trophy hunters. The agreement is a strong positive step from an administration that has, so far, been disappointing in its treatment of endangered species in general and wolves in particular. In fact, we are still in court over the administration's stripping of Endangered Species Act protection from northern Rockies wolves. More on that later.

This victory has been a long time coming. In 2005 we won a court order striking down the Bush administration's weakening of protections for Great Lakes wolves from "endangered" to "threatened." In response, the administration removed all protection in 2007. We went back to court, and last year won a legal order striking Bush down again and restoring full protection. Then, to our dismay, the Obama administration bowed to the anti-wolf lobby, removing all protection again this April. We sued yet again, and today the administration agreed to reverse itself.

Will the administration make another run at allowing Great Lake wolves to be killed? It's too early to tell, but we'll keep a close eye on them. I can only hope the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service has finally realized that we will fight them to the end to keep wolves from being slaughtered -- not only in the Great Lakes, but in the northern Rockies and the Southwest as well.

We couldn't have done it without your help. Many, many thanks for the part you've played in keeping these wolves wild and safe.

All my best, and have a great


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

All signed sweetie


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

BALOO J. said:


> All signed sweetie


aww thankyou very much! im all out of rep so i owe you one!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

*Noushka i thought i had signed this before and i just doubled checked and i hadnt..Im so glad i re checked..
Anyway all signed now!
Got an email to say"As the 11,630th person to sign this petition, you are helping us reach our goal of 30,000 signatures."*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> *Noushka i thought i had signed this before and i just doubled checked and i hadnt..Im so glad i re checked..
> Anyway all signed now!
> Got an email to say"As the 11,630th person to sign this petition, you are helping us reach our goal of 30,000 signatures."*


 you norty BFF!!! i owe you a blob too! but you'll just have to wait!:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> you norty BFF!!! i owe you a blob too! but you'll just have to wait!:001_tt2:


*I know  and im sure i told you i had signed it!! you know what that means dont you....I lied  But i never ment to i thought i had signed it! 
I sowwie!  No blob needed!! *


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> *I know  and im sure i told you i had signed it!! you know what that means dont you....I lied  But i never ment to i thought i had signed it!
> I sowwie!  No blob needed!! *


yes you DID tell me you signed it!! im having sum serious words with your Mum about this!:yesnod:......i will still give you a blob tho


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

signed - I think its now at 16, 360 or something similar. sorry forgot the exact number by the time I came back on here to post!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

wow thats gone up loads since i signed!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

katiefranke said:


> signed - I think its now at 16, 360 or something similar. sorry forgot the exact number by the time I came back on here to post!


thank you very much Katie, i owe you one aswell



DevilDogz said:


> wow thats gone up loads since i signed!


its going very slow tho..i dont think many people care if the Wolves are slaughtered


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Well i care! and cant belive it took me this long to sign it!!


----------



## lurcherchamp (Aug 4, 2009)

Signed how can they hunt the poor things


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lurcherchamp said:


> Signed how can they hunt the poor things


thankyou so much


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*2 signed here, and passing on the link.*


----------



## Malamute lover (Aug 11, 2009)

sighned. Its sick and cruel would like to do the same to those people.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Faerie Queene said:


> *2 signed here, and passing on the link.*





Malamute lover said:


> sighned. Its sick and cruel would like to do the same to those people.


thankyou both so much, so would i ML


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

latest news on the Wolves


Wolf Hunts About To Begin
Earthjustice is contemplating emergency legal action to stop wolf hunts set to begin next month in Idaho and Montana. The states are allowing more than 300 wolves to be killed. The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service delisted wolves despite significant remaining threats to the species and hostile state laws


----------



## holly-baby (Jun 18, 2009)

done, hope it helps.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

holly-baby said:


> done, hope it helps.


Thank you


----------



## rachaeljoules (Jul 23, 2009)

Signed, hope they get enough sigs


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rachaeljoules said:


> Signed, hope they get enough sigs


thankyou x


----------



## caelsgirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Signed  How could I not? LOL


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sickens me what people do to animals. Ive signed x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

caelsgirl said:


> Signed  How could I not? LOL





diane_1980 said:


> Sickens me what people do to animals. Ive signed x


thank you both very much xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Latest news


Idaho's wolf hunts!







Dear Richard,

Time is running out for the gray wolves of the northern Rockies.

Stripped of their endangered species protections, the wolves face a hunting season that begins in Idaho on Tuesday. Thousands of wolf hunting permits have already been sold. And next door in Montana, hunts will begin in a matter of weeks.

All told, the fall hunts in Idaho and Montana could result in the deaths of more than 300 wolves -- even in core wilderness regions where the wolves have virtually no conflicts with human activities.

We are heading to court on Monday to block the hunts, but we cannot succeed without your support.

Help us save the wolves. Make an emergency contribution today.

The 300 wolves that could be killed this fall are in addition to those who die in livestock conflicts, from natural mortality, or defense-of-property killing. In fact, despite setting quotas for wolf hunting, Idaho and Montana currently have no cap on other wolf killing.

Under the current rule that removed federal protections for wolves -- which Earthjustice attorneys are challenging in court -- Idaho and Montana are still free to reduce the wolf population to 150 per state ... a potential loss of roughly two-thirds of the region's wolves.

Help us stop the wolf hunts with a special gift today.

My legal team here in Bozeman, Montana -- representing several national environmental groups free of charge -- is going to court on Monday to block the hunts as part of our ongoing effort to restore federal protections for wolves in the northern Rockies.

We successfully reversed the last effort to remove the wolves in the northern Rockies from the endangered species list -- and we fully intend to reverse this one. But we are counting on your support to succeed.

Please make a special contribution to help us continue fighting to protect the wolves.

These wolves have only just begun to recover from the brink of extinction.

Independent scientists say that 2,000 to 5,000 wolves are required to ensure a sustainable, fully recovered population in the northern Rockies ... but the states' flawed management plans could reduce the population to a level that is too small to survive.

No other endangered species has ever been stripped of federal protections at such a low population level and then immediately hunted to even lower, unsustainable levels.

We want wolves to come off of the endangered species list, but only under conditions that will ensure the long-term survival of the species.

My team and I won't rest until we've secured long-term protections for the wolves, but we need your support to see this case


----------



## Lazy Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Latest news
> Help us save the wolves. Make an emergency contribution today.


The link, please?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lazy Paw said:


> The link, please?


sorry for not putting the link on i didnt think anyone would donate:blushing:

here it is......https://secure.ga0.org/02/090828_appeal_wolfhuntid/nR1NXstFqBPuS?source=isa090834006


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

trevorclarkson said:


> I've signed too.. there are too many of us!
> 
> i've set up a new webiste:
> DogMatters: The website for people for whom dogs matter
> ...


thankyou for signing

have you heard of Alladale in Scotland? theyve been pushing to reintroduce them there


----------



## Lazy Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> https://secure.ga0.org/02/090828_appeal_wolfhuntid/nR1NXstFqBPuS?source=isa090834006


Thank you!


----------



## Lazy Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i didnt think anyone would donate:blushing:


Why not? 
Sorry, but I have another question to ask; having followed the link I see they seem not to accept payments via the Moneybookers. But that`s about the only way I could make a donation. Would you know anything about that? And if you do, would you share, as there might be other users who would like to donate that way?
Thank you!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lazy Paw said:


> Why not?
> Sorry, but I have another question to ask; having followed the link I see they seem not to accept payments via the Moneybookers. But that`s about the only way I could make a donation. Would you know anything about that? And if you do, would you share, as there might be other users who would like to donate that way?
> Thank you!


sorry i just didnt:blushing:

when we donated it was in May i think it was through pay pal, i dont really know how else to go about it im really sorry about that aswell:blushing:.

this is what we received after our donation i dont know if this is of any help to you

Thank you - your support matters!‏
From: Earthjustice ([email protected]) 
Sent: 05 May 2009 15:45:12

Dear Richard, Thank you for supporting our efforts to protect the northernRockies' gray wolves, as well as our work to protect ourwaters, wildlife, and other natural resources. Many of our supporters ask what else they can do to helpEarthjustice protect our natural resources and ensure asustainable energy future. One way to pitch in is by joiningTeam Legal. Members of Team Legal enable our team of lawyersto be at the center of virtually every major environmentalissue every single day by making a monthly commitment ofsupport. To join, just sign up online:https://secure.ga3.org/02/team_legal Thank you for all you do. Sincerely, Earthjustice P.S. For your records, this message will confirm that yourdonation is fully tax-deductible, and that you have notreceived any goods or services that would reduce the amountof your tax deduction. Thank you again for your support! Donation Information:================================Transaction ID: 23278337Date: May 5, 2009Time: 11:45am (ET)Donation Amount: $35.00Campaign: Save The Wolves!Name: Richard WARD Billing Inform


----------



## Lazy Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks! I`ll try that.


----------



## Lazy Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> ‏
> Earthjustice ([email protected])


The email address has worked. Thank you!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lazy Paw said:


> The email address has worked. Thank you!


you're so welcome i cant thank 'you' enough! xx


----------



## PoshPussRescue (Aug 5, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> its the last stand for the Wolves of Greater yellowstone & the Northern Rockies not even pregnant females or newborn pups will be spared please sign the petition they need 30,000 signatures www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/212960066


Signed - totally agree with anything to protect wolves


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

PoshPussRescue said:


> Signed - totally agree with anything to protect wolves


thank you


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

update on the Wolves




Dear Richard,


Here is the latest news on our case to protect the gray wolves of the northern Rockies.


Early this week, our legal team was in a Missoula federal court seeking an injunction to stop the wolf hunts in Idaho and Montana. Idaho's hunt began Tuesday, and Montana's is scheduled to begin September 15. 

Our lead attorney on the case, Doug Honnold, made the strongest case possible for immediately halting the hunts: arguing for a population level of 2,000-5,000 wolves to ensure essential connectivity among wolves throughout the northern Rockies, and to create a legal safety net for wolves that prevents states from killing hundreds of wolves. This is occurring because of the decision by the Fish and Wildlife Service to remove northern wolves from the protections of the Endangered Species Act.

As of this afternoon, the judge continues to deliberate our request, and we aren't sure when he will rule.

What we do know is that when we previously asked this judge for an injunction to stop wolf hunts, he took a while to decide ... and issued a deliberative, thoughtful opinion that granted our injunction.

Regardless of the outcome, this case is just one part of our larger legal effort to fully reinstate federal protections for the gray wolves of the northern Rockies.

On this point, our goal is clear. We want to see the wolves come off of the endangered species list, but only under conditions that ensure the long-term survival of the species.

We are grateful to all of you who have stood by us during our long battle to save the wolves, and I hope we can continue to count on your support.


----------



## YukonChick (Sep 15, 2009)

y'know... as my second post on this forum, maybe this is not such a good idea, but I really think something needs to be said here.
Wolves are a beautiful animal. They bear SO much resemblance to our own dogs, our working partners, our _family members_, correct? They are the stuff of mythology, of legend, and of folktales and lore. There is so much artwork focused on the wild beauty and romanticism of a wolf. 
However, they are also a wild animal. As much as some people don't want to believe it or accept it, we as humans have taken over the world, and things need to work as we WANT them to work.
Myself and my family have always been greatly involved in the wildlife and hunting industry in the area that we are from, and I KNOW how much damage a wolf pack can cause to wildlife populations if not properly managed. They are efficient and deadly killers, and they do often prey on young moose/caribou/deer/elk calves. We have personally SEEN moose populations go down since trapper and outfitters stopped killing wolves out here. They have also been SERIOUS problems in relation to domestic cattle and other livestock down south (not so much here, as our "human" population is very low, haha). Some people will say "well, humans have invaded their territory", but I'm sure a GREAT many of you also eat meat, yes? These farmers and ranchers need to protect what is theirs and protect their investments, in order to bring YOU, as consumers, beef that is not at a ridiculously high price. 
I understand that a great many of you view wolves as an endangered species, but I have a pretty hard time believing that when I see a wolf trotting down the side of the highway. The wolf-kill permits are VERY well studied and thought through before they are ever released... some of our best biologists work for the government who decide these things.
A lot of us need to stop and think about the actual FACTS of these hunting permits, rather than letting our hearts take over our minds.


----------



## YukonChick (Sep 15, 2009)

... Just realized that this is a UK site. Makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## YukonChick (Sep 15, 2009)

Just one more thought: Are any of you on here horse owner?

... not sure if anyone realizes how upsetting it is to have colts and even full-grown horses killed by wolves. 

Just throwing that out there


----------



## YukonChick (Sep 15, 2009)

Pets Paws said:


> Signed
> 
> Can you believe in the way some of these wolves are shot is by fat selfish hunters to lazy to walk the ground they chase them with a helicopter and shoot them from the air and then just leave them there :mad2::mad2:
> 
> What is the reasoning behind that


did you know that these hunters are for the government? Heli hunting is illegal for the general population.

You people need to actually get into the wildlife control offices and realize that there are REASONS why people are doing this.

I highly doubt that any of you are sustinance hunters or ranchers. However, you need to realize that a large number of our population is, and they will not take advice from people who grow up in cities and who's closest connection to a wolf is the siberian, malamute, or alaskan husky that they own.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

YukonChick said:


> y'know... as my second post on this forum, maybe this is not such a good idea, but I really think something needs to be said here.
> Wolves are a beautiful animal. They bear SO much resemblance to our own dogs, our working partners, our _family members_, correct? They are the stuff of mythology, of legend, and of folktales and lore. There is so much artwork focused on the wild beauty and romanticism of a wolf.
> However, they are also a wild animal. As much as some people don't want to believe it or accept it, we as humans have taken over the world, and things need to work as we WANT them to work.
> Myself and my family have always been greatly involved in the wildlife and hunting industry in the area that we are from, and I KNOW how much damage a wolf pack can cause to wildlife populations if not properly managed. They are efficient and deadly killers, and they do often prey on young moose/caribou/deer/elk calves. We have personally SEEN moose populations go down since trapper and outfitters stopped killing wolves out here. They have also been SERIOUS problems in relation to domestic cattle and other livestock down south (not so much here, as our "human" population is very low, haha). Some people will say "well, humans have invaded their territory", but I'm sure a GREAT many of you also eat meat, yes? These farmers and ranchers need to protect what is theirs and protect their investments, in order to bring YOU, as consumers, beef that is not at a ridiculously high price.
> ...


well no wonder your no wolf fan if your involved in the hunting industry
the scientists in the yellowstone region have found that bringing back the apex predator has brought a balance back to the eco system, bears, eagles, red fox even the aspen forests are recovering & coyote numbers are down all because the wolf is back where it belongs!

ranchers are reimbursed for wolf kills & can shoot wolves that kill livestock but you cant persecute a whole species because of individual wolf killings, ranchers should learn to live alongside predators instead of wiping them out!

sorry but i dont think youv read all the facts, how can you not believe theyre endangered? theres about 1,500 wolves in the whole of that region so of course theyre endangered! the wolf permits are not well studied! all scientific evidence has said numbers are too low to warrent hunting, genetic viability will be lost and the wolves will eventually die out!

i think its you who need to look at the FACTS! last year when ESA protection was removed by the government it was taken to court & the judge took a long time to study the evidence of over 200 independant scientists who stated the wolf should not be delisted until numbers were high enough to avoid a genetic bottleneck, the judge quite rightly reinstated ESA protection!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

YukonChick said:


> ... Just realized that this is a UK site. Makes a lot more sense now.


why! that sounds a bit patronising



YukonChick said:


> Just one more thought: Are any of you on here horse owner?
> 
> ... not sure if anyone realizes how upsetting it is to have colts and even full-grown horses killed by wolves.
> 
> Just throwing that out there


of course it upsetting but ranchers can shoot wolves that predate livestock, you shouldnt target a whole species for the 'crimes' of individual animals!



YukonChick said:


> did you know that these hunters are for the government? Heli hunting is illegal for the general population.
> 
> You people need to actually get into the wildlife control offices and realize that there are REASONS why people are doing this.
> 
> I highly doubt that any of you are sustinance hunters or ranchers. However, you need to realize that a large number of our population is, and they will not take advice from people who grow up in cities and who's closest connection to a wolf is the siberian, malamute, or alaskan husky that they own.


yes thats right its government!... who are pandering to the pressures of the powerful hunting lobby & ranchers, not the independant scientists who say wolf numbers are too low yet to consider hunting!

even the wonderful sarah palin likes a bit of ariel wolf,bear anything that moves hunting dosent she :cursing:


----------



## YukonChick (Sep 15, 2009)

Sarah Palin is from Alaska. Things are viewed a lot differently in areas where we actually live near and deal with wolves and other animals. It's pretty easy to sit over there in the UK and talk down on all these "bloodthirsty American hunters".

I'm sorry, I will look more into the facts of the wolf populations in THAT area, I am speaking for MY area, where wolves are nowhere near to endangered. I do NOT have a problem with wolves, they are an incredibly beautiful animal and I do love them, even though we HAVE had horses killed or critically injured by wolves (I understand that this is natural)... but when their populations reach numbers that begin to decimate our moose/caribou/sheep populations, then I am all for wolf control of some kind.

Just because I am involved in the hunting industry does not make me a heartless animal killer. It's a part of our lifestyle and our livelihood, as it is for many, many people in parts of Canada and the States. 

However, I won't be posting in this topic anymore. I should have realized from the beginning that it was pointless.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

YukonChick said:


> Sarah Palin is from Alaska. Things are viewed a lot differently in areas where we actually live near and deal with wolves and other animals. It's pretty easy to sit over there in the UK and talk down on all these "bloodthirsty American hunters".
> 
> I'm sorry, I will look more into the facts of the wolf populations in THAT area, I am speaking for MY area, where wolves are nowhere near to endangered. I do NOT have a problem with wolves, they are an incredibly beautiful animal and I do love them, even though we HAVE had horses killed or critically injured by wolves (I understand that this is natural)... but when their populations reach numbers that begin to decimate our moose/caribou/sheep populations, then I am all for wolf control of some kind.
> 
> ...


its a pity you didnt actually read he thread to find out the area in question before commenting then! thanks for not posting on here anymore tho:thumbsup:

and by they way the ungulates of that region are healthy once again because of the wolfs reintroduction! unlike hunters wolves mainly kill the old & the weak & this has also been proven by scientists analysing the bones & teeth of the wolves prey, theres such a lot of anti wolf propaganda by hunters & ranchers its a wonder theres any wolves left at all!


----------



## Lazy Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

YukonChick said:


> we as humans have taken over the world, and things need to work as we WANT them to work.


The way things work, we humans WANT pollution, wars, forests and houses being burned, lots of addicts, criminals enjoying rights and victims having none, and so on... Do we.
Or is it just that humans want to be the only species with the right to be predators?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

vigil for the wolves...

By JON DUVAL
Express Staff Writer


Just over two weeks after wolf hunting season opened in parts of Idaho, opponents to the hunt will hold a vigil in Ketchum. 

It will take place in Ketchum Town Plaza on Thursday, Sept. 17, at 4:30 p.m. 

Karen McCall, who with Eloise Christensen is organizing the vigil, asked residents of the Wood River Valley to attend to show support for the environmental groups engaged in a legal battle with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. The latter's decision to remove wolves in the northern Rockies from protection under the federal Endangered Species Act is being challenged in court by Earthjustice, a law firm representing numerous conservation and wildlife groups. 

"It is our turn to speak for wolves, to stop killing and to teach coexistence," McCall said in a news release. 



Wolf hunting in Idaho began Sept. 1 in two of the 12 wolf zones throughout the state. To date, four wolves have been killed, including one in the Sawtooth zone, two in the Lolo zone in north-central Idaho and one illegally killed in the McCall-Weiser zone, which is not open for wolf hunting until Oct. 1. 

The hunt in Idaho allows up to 220 wolves to be legally killed by hunters and another 35 to be taken by the Nez Perce tribe. Seventy-five wolves can be legally shot in Montana, where the wolf season opened Tuesday. 



there are only 500 wolves in hostile wolf hating Montana as it is


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

It has often been said that wherever a Sarplaninac walks a Wolf never will.
This has been proven to be true on many farms in Finland and is no longer the ambiguity of folklore.
Farmers who have been troubled by the nuisance of Wolves in the past have invested in the Sarplaninac and found that their anxieties were soon to disappear.
There are a sparse number of Ranchers in the States who utilise the Sarplaninac wherever there have been predators. The outcome has had equally astounding results. 
Perhaps it might be more appropriate to apply a natural form of predator control in order to save the conflict of opinions?


----------



## cleancage (Jan 23, 2010)

Just signed it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive just had the most wonderful news .................

Dear JO,

It's fantastic news: yesterday a federal court ruled in our favor and restored endangered species protection to wolves in Montana and Idaho! 

The ruling effectively returns ALL wolves in the Northern Rockies to the endangered species list and puts a halt to the wolf hunts that were planned for this fall, starting next month.

As you know, the states' management of wolves has taken a terrible toll over the past year and a half. Since the Obama Administration stripped these wolves of federal protection, more than 500 of them have been gunned down by hunters or government agents.

In response, NRDC -- in partnership with Earthjustice and 13 other conservation groups -- sued the government in federal court and demanded endangered species protection for all 1,700 wolves across the Northern Rockies until their population is able to fully recover. 

A federal judge agreed, saying that the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service acted illegally when it removed wolves from the endangered species list in Idaho and Montana but left them on the list in Wyoming, splitting the population along political, rather than biological, lines. 

Now that the courts have called off the guns, you and I can breathe a sigh of great relief that the public hunting of wolves will not resume this fall. Hundreds of wolves that would have been killed will instead be spared.

For that, we have you to thank. You sustained us through this long legal battle with your donations, your online activism and your absolute commitment to restoring wolves to their rightful place in Greater Yellowstone and across the Northern Rockies. 

We can only hope that the Obama Administration will now go back to the drawing board and come up with a solid plan that ensures the sustainable recovery of wolves over the long term. 

But if they do not, you can be sure that we will be ready to come to the defense of wolves once again. In the meantime, on behalf of everyone here at NRDC, I want to extend my deepest thanks for helping to make this great victory possible. 

Sincerely,


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

thats brilliant


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

That's brilliant news :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

great news


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

it is but even as we speak the wolf haters are fighting to change the ESA and strip the wolf of their protections!


----------

